# Chartered accountant migrating to Dubai



## sparkle6 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
I’m a Chartered Accountancy Final student from India. I would be qualified in a few months time. I would like to know the prospects of beginning my career by moving to UAE. 
I need clarifications on the following:
1. Which field in Finance is of high demand -- Reporting and analysis, Internal Audit, Investment banking, Taxation, IS Audit?
2. If there is good scope for a fresher Chartered Accountant to get placed in UAE. 
3. What will be the approximate take home pay.
4. Will any additional qualification/ certification be helpful?
5. Please suggest me on these and also any reference portal which will be helpful to me regarding courses, job portals, references.
6. For a fresher Indian CA, to work abroad, is UAE preferable or other countries like UK, Australia, Canada, Singapore?
7. Is cost of living too high in these countries compared to the package?
Please guide me on these. It would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

In regards to the job seek portals:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html

As far as certifications go, depending on which field you plan to specialize in the relevant certifcates (CPA, CIA, CMA etc..) always help. Can't speak towards what is in demand at the moment, haven't done the research recently. I will say though that most of the companies here look for CA's with experience in their positions, so not sure about fresher CA's. Having said that, it would not be entirely impossible to get a position. 

Regarding the cost of living/package, it all depends really, some companies are going to pay you peanuts, just because of the fact that you come from India, but there are some that look at the qualifications etc.. I guess you just have to get offers and then compare them. Cost of living in Dubai is high, but then it also depends on your priorities and what you intend to do. As has been mentioned on the forum earlier, there are some for whom 20-30K falls short, whereas others who manage to make it on 5-10K... it's all relative really.. 

Hope that helps..


----------

